
AWS DynamoDB max record size is now 400KB (was 64KB) - gaberowe
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/amazondynamodb/latest/developerguide/Limits.html
======
gaberowe
AWS DynamoDB has been often criticized for having the max record size of 64KB,
but has increased that limit to 400KB today.

Quoting the page: "Item size Cannot exceed 400 KB which includes both
attribute name binary length (UTF-8 length) and attribute value lengths (again
binary length). The attribute name counts towards the size limit. For example,
consider an item with two attributes: one attribute named "shirt-color" with
value "R" and another attribute named "shirt-size" with value "M". The total
size of that item is 23 bytes.

These limits apply to items stored in tables, and also to items in secondary
indexes.

For each local secondary index on a table, there is a 400 KB limit on the
total size of the following:

The size of an item's data in the table. The size of the local secondary index
entry corresponding to that item, including its key values and projected
attributes. "

~~~
bbiao
How about the latency? Can DynamoDB keep the <10ms promise?

